# Funniest video ever?



## Black Yoshi (Jul 22, 2008)

I saw this video on Youtube, and it's the funniest I've ever seen. Does anyone have a funnier video?Jiggery Pokery!


----------



## The Suicune (Jul 23, 2008)

Seen it. But, The mysterious ticking noise is just, so much better ¬.¬

Voldemorts Nipple!


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 24, 2008)

Potter Puppet Pals FTW. Totally.


----------



## Black Yoshi (Jul 24, 2008)

What about this video? It's one I found just after I started this thread.


----------



## Capitain Jay (Jul 24, 2008)

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=qJtHz8VNMmo

best. video. ever.


----------



## Flora (Jul 25, 2008)

No, THIS is the funnies video ever...

http://youtube.com/watch?v=ZEwJkB7K9Og


----------



## Cheetah (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm inclined to say that Tales of Lolphonia and its sequel are some of the funniest videos I've seen on YouTube. P=


----------



## The Suicune (Jul 25, 2008)

This is arguably the best.
http://youtube.com/watch?v=vFldBVWFgWo
Followed by this.
http://youtube.com/watch?v=NGPj_Uv7P84


----------



## Kabigon (Jul 26, 2008)

We all know this was funny.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=FO0kRE5OTZI


----------



## zaxly100 (Jul 27, 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=5q5uoEU8RRk

OMFG, it's so funny.  The other Smosh videos are even funnier.  When they go to the order part of the video, puase it, and read the text.


----------



## Wilcox (Jul 30, 2008)

No you're all wrong
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FHTzpXyXO-4


----------



## Crazy Weavile (Jul 30, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eOFRIWx5F9c

Gibble shaky!

CHOCADOOBY!


----------



## Salazard (Jul 31, 2008)

I love this: Achmed The Dead Terrorist

=D


----------



## Black Yoshi (Aug 3, 2008)

HOORAY FOR ACHMED!!! I almost put him on the first post, but I didn't. Try this. Then this. After that, this. And THEN this. AFTER THAT, this. And finalliy, this. So :p, :p, and Xp


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Aug 6, 2008)

Behold...Risky Buisness!!!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G_NQWAmzmhA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Th02lJDM8BM&feature=related
And Space Invaders!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AOdG96RCH7Y
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VczbbiRmDik&feature=related

WAWAWAWAWA. Is all that I hafta say for the last one.


----------

